# Banding - What to expect?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

My boys will be 8 weeks old on Tuesday. I will be having a breeder band them hopefully this weekend. They had their CD&T shot and follow up shot.

These boys will be leaving for their new home on May 6th. If I go ahead and band them is it ok to put them back with mom until they leave on the 6th? It would make my life less stressful as this doe FREAKS without her kids.... so she wouldn't be able to hear them cry if I wait till then. 

Also, what should I expect? I've never done banding.... I've seen posts where they cry for awhile. What do I need to watch for if something starts to go wrong? How long does the whole process take? I am just a little nervous.... I won't do Ranger and Cooper (my 2 that I am keeping) for another couple weeks.... 

Thanks for any help :hug:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really not a big deal. However, one of my boys did seem to get uncomfortable. So I dissolved baby aspirin in a little bit of warm water and drench him with it. It helped his discomfort and they never had another issue. You can use 1/4-1/2 a baby aspirin (81 mg) per dose. I read on a vet site that the dose is pretty much the same as in humans - just weigh your baby first.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Banding isnt stressfull -- just put the band on and they will lay for a few hours sometimes crying sometimes not. Depends on the goat. 

Also he can have way more then 1 baby aspirin. Check the 101 section there is a dosage post in there I do believe. 

I give banamine though so I dont know the dosage off top my head for the tablets


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine only cried because he was being held funny when we turned him lose he stopped and wanted his food :slapfloor:


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

a little yelling from some...some lay out flat in the yard for the first hour acting like they are dying (can't blame them really ) and others cry and run to mom and wind up out there grazing. I give 1-2 baby chewable aspirin if they are still yelling after a half hour...other than that they are fine by supper time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :thumb: 

They may lay down...get up a lot ....frail around a bit for a day or two...look uncomfortable...depending on how big they are in the jewels....the bigger they are... the more they will feel it..... so aspirin will help... with the boers.. I usually wait til they are 3 months old....they are bigger then... so I give Banamine at banding time .... which helps a lot.... Then ...you watch the banding area and after a while... it starts digging in...causing a sore....try to keep flies off of it and it is Ok to put blue spray on it....make sure ...you watch for any infection ...it can happen but... isn't that common....


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> Banding isnt stressfull -- just put the band on and they will lay for a few hours sometimes crying sometimes not. Depends on the goat.


I agree. Although I have never given asprin and they have always been fine.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks all! I will be getting them done then hopefully this weekend and will let the buyer know what to watch for. They are so cute, they will make wonderful pets for this family


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just did my first banding and thought it would be a horrible experience because my little buckling is a drama queen. He did just fine during the process, didn't make a peep.... Then 15 minutes later he started the bucking, hoping, and trying to lick himself down there, and at some point he thought he could somehow scratch it off and that was amusing as he kept falling over.

He is not the typical buckling as I said he is very much a mommas boy and very immature for his age. I purchased him with mom about 5 weeks ago, the woman had a sick husband and just couldn't handle the goats anymore and didn't know how old he was. He acts so much younger then my does who are almost 16 weeks old now but the lady thought he was born in November (no way). But the least little thing that bothers him and he throws a fit. The banding bugged him for about 15 minutes before he just laid down. Couple hours later he was back to eating and acting normal.

Good luck with your boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks all!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say, Really it is a LOT hearder on US then them. They will be fine. 

I woudl also leave them with mom. It is just a bit better on then I believe. That way they can go tell mom what you did to him. :applaud:


----------

